# Brisbane Spring Pub Crawl



## Rowy (5/7/12)

Well gents after the succesful crawl earlier in the year to start Autumn surely we should welcome in Spring in a similar manner. Similar route to last time. What do ya reckon?


----------



## Smokomark (5/7/12)

Don't twist so hard. 
You'll break my fuckin arm.

Count me in this time round.


----------



## kezza (5/7/12)

Ill definately be in


----------



## winkle (5/7/12)

*Are you outta your freakin' mind - remember what happened last time!*





Ok


----------



## Rowy (5/7/12)

I'll look at the Calender and find a date that's not School holidays.


----------



## NickB (5/7/12)

What a stupid idea Rowy. You're out of your mind!!
















Count me in


----------



## tazman1967 (5/7/12)

Or Footy Finals... Its a pretty pissy month.
Not like Im complaining....


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (5/7/12)

I'm there....

And this time I wont end up naked in a shopping centre carpark.....


----------



## winkle (5/7/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I'm there....
> 
> And this time I wont end up naked in a shopping centre carpark.....


----------



## bradsbrew (5/7/12)

Count me in, then I can get all excited and then pull out at the last minute.


----------



## Rowy (5/7/12)

Gents Saturday the 8th of September does not clash with Father day, NRL, AFL Grand Finals or School Holidays...............LOCK IT IN EDDIE!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/7/12)

Sick I'm in.


----------



## ballantynebrew (5/7/12)

Rowy said:


> Gents Saturday the 8th of September does not clash with Father day, NRL, AFL Grand Finals or School Holidays...............LOCK IT IN EDDIE!



Sounds good I'll make sure I do it right this time


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/7/12)

Let's start training


----------



## NickB (5/7/12)

I propose a dedicated training session this Saturday at Everton Park....


----------



## angus_grant (6/7/12)

Well I am out for 8th and 15th September. Any other Saturday in September suits me or any weekend August.


----------



## lukiferj (6/7/12)

Is this an invite only thing or is anybody welcome? Keen to meet some more beer drinkers in Brisbane!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/7/12)

all are welcome!


----------



## lukiferj (6/7/12)

Woo hoo! Sold!


----------



## winkle (6/7/12)

Hmm, QABC judging on the 2nd and 9th - I best ensure that I'm judging on the 2nd


----------



## winkle (14/7/12)

We should put the feelers out to see what the Villager will have on tap around then. I keep forgetting its there <_< , I will drop in and have a few next week. (maybe Villager, then SuperWotnot, then Scratch for the CBD leg)


----------



## RdeVjun (14/7/12)

Wilco winkle, I'll verify their tap line up this week. :icon_cheers:
Edit: Their printed menu indicates:


> *Draught*
> McLaren Vale Dry Lager
> McLaren Vale Pale Ale
> Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
> ...


However the WR was actually the awful white muck, so I doubt the list is accurate.


----------



## winkle (26/7/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Wilco winkle, I'll verify their tap line up this week. :icon_cheers:
> Edit: Their printed menu indicates:
> 
> However the WR was actually the awful white muck, so I doubt the list is accurate.



I had a Vale Pale there the other day, ok but a bit exey for what it is - however the beers are hugely better than what is offered at the Casino over the road  .
We definately do need to add the Burrow to the bar hop however.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/7/12)

A new place is opening in Newstead called Tipplers Tap, it sounds promising. Depending on what their opening hours end up being we could squeeze it in between Bitter Suite and the valley.


----------



## Batz (26/7/12)

I arrived home tonight after a marathon shut, Julie and Banjo still seem to remember me so all is OK. I can confirm that I will once again take part in this rather drunken event. :chug: :beer: :beerbang:  

Batz


----------



## winkle (26/7/12)

Its a pity that Underbelly 'tanked' before we attempted to get it to open for us  
Still, lose one - gain two or three


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (26/7/12)

Depending on the new job. You can count me in. I just gotta tell the bitch nicely (and very politely) that im in.


----------



## Rowy (1/8/12)

Bump. I'll start the list.

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Florian


----------



## Florian (1/8/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross


----------



## Smokomark (1/8/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark


----------



## kezza (1/8/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza


----------



## Notorioustetris (4/8/12)

Hey guys, totally down. I'll see if my mate is in town as well.

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza 
9./ Lex


----------



## Rowy (4/8/12)

The more the merrier!


----------



## winkle (4/8/12)

Rowy said:


> The more the merrier!



We could start at Wavell Heights, I know a house where we could begin the crawl


----------



## Batz (9/8/12)

8th of September..a date to remember.

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## edschache (9/8/12)

Rowy said:


> Gents Saturday the 8th of September does not clash with Father day, NRL, AFL Grand Finals or School Holidays...............LOCK IT IN EDDIE!



Well if you say so Rowy....


1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza 
9./ Lex
10./ Ed

Keen to check out Tipplers Tap if they're open. Next time I walk past I'll ask if they're any closer to knowing a date. Maybe with 10+ drunkards beer experts with fat bellies wallets they might make sure they're open


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/8/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza 
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ King Brown


----------



## dougsbrew (9/8/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza 
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ King Brown
12./ Doug

i should be able to make this one, you had me at beer.. :wub:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/8/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza 
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ King Brown
12./ Doug
13./ Liam


----------



## winkle (16/8/12)

This is approaching rather rapidly  
I should see if any of the buttheads around here are keen.


----------



## Rowy (16/8/12)

Have to see if Dan is able to set up an agenda again.


----------



## winkle (16/8/12)

Rowy said:


> Have to see if Dan is able to set up an agenda again.



Good idea
Dan


----------



## GuyQLD (16/8/12)

winkle said:


> Good idea
> Dan



Oh god... I'm still on holidays that weekend. I can see things going down hill badly. 

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza 
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ King Brown
12./ Doug
13./ Liam
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)


----------



## sim (16/8/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza 
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ King Brown
12./ Doug
13./ Liam
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim


WoOt!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (16/8/12)

winkle said:


> Good idea
> Dan




Umm Dan's out boys..... I don't get back until that Sunday......

Someone better take their pants off in my absence....


----------



## Aydos (16/8/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza 
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ King Brown
12./ Doug
13./ Liam
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./ Aydos 

Where will we be meeting and how many places will we go to? Might see if jiri is keen as well.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/8/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Someone better take their pants off in my absence....


I can't promise that I won't


----------



## roguenorman (16/8/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza 
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ King Brown
12./ Doug
13./ Liam
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./ Aydos 
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)


----------



## Lakey (16/8/12)

My missus is taking me out to archive for me birthday that night so if you guys end up there I might catch up with youse.


----------



## winkle (20/8/12)

I take it that we are rolling up to Bitter Suite for breakfast and beers. Public transport will get me there at 9.40am for breakfast (a good idea) with the first beer going down at 10am (probably not such a good idea, but WTF).


----------



## edschache (20/8/12)

I'm keen for a Bitter Suite breaky start like last time so even if no one else is keen winkle and I can start there 

:icon_offtopic: had dinner there Sat night with a mate and it was awesome all round - great place and will continue to get my support


----------



## Batz (20/8/12)

Bitter Suite breaky 

cya there! :chug: :beer: :super:  Oh and Eggs Benedict as well.



batz


----------



## Rowy (20/8/12)

Can anyone remember the order from last time............it wasn't too bad. I'll talk to Ross this week and work out a reasonable route unless someone else wants to.....suffice to say 10.00am Bitter suite brekky and 3ish Scratch, then archive with a finish at the German Club. Various venues between Bitter Suite and the Scratch


----------



## Batz (20/8/12)

Rowy said:


> Can anyone remember the order from last time...........




No worries :huh:

Mostly in Brissy town as far as I can remember.


----------



## Rowy (20/8/12)

I deserved that.


----------



## Batz (20/8/12)

Rowy said:


> I deserved that.




I'm not a city type person.


----------



## winkle (21/8/12)

Bitter Suite
Tipplers Tap (if open by then  )
Vroom
Yardbirds
????
Scratch
The Burrow
Archive
Brewhouse
German Club


----------



## Aydos (21/8/12)

Sounds good to me, I haven't been to most of them. Might see if jiri wants to come along aswell.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/8/12)

18 sleeps.


----------



## winkle (21/8/12)

Its a pity the German Sausage Hut and Super Whatnot both aren't open on Saturday arvos, they would be an awesome CBD pit-stop on the crawl.


----------



## Batz (21/8/12)

winkle said:


> Its a pity the German Sausage Hut and Super Whatnot both aren't open on Saturday arvos, they would be an awesome CBD pit-stop on the crawl.




Tell'em we're coming!





Maybe they'll open for us???


----------



## Maheel (22/8/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza 
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ King Brown
12./ Doug
13./ Liam
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./ Aydos 
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)
18./ Maheel 2 sacks


----------



## ballantynebrew (26/8/12)

Maheel said:


> 1./ Rowy
> 2./ Winkle
> 3./ Batz
> 4./ NickB
> ...


----------



## Batz (28/8/12)

Things could be looking a bit shaky here for me, I'm waiting on a phone call after which we have to travel up to Bundy. The way it's looking I'll be off next Wednesday and not back before the weekend.
Fingers crossed, otherwise I'll have a couple with Andrew and Kev.

batz


----------



## bowie in space (28/8/12)

Maheel said:


> 1./ Rowy
> 2./ Winkle
> 3./ Batz
> 4./ NickB
> ...




Maheel, two sacks, I'm pissing myself. The sad/bad/good thing is that I now live one block away from Bitter Suite(in fact was there tonight for dinner, good amber ale on tap) Faaark, I have to include myself in on this. Get ready to meet Bowie, that's all I can say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Batz (28/8/12)

> The sad/bad/good thing is that I now live one block away from Bitter Suite



Now there's a cheaper option for brekky


----------



## bowie in space (28/8/12)

Batz said:


> Now there's a cheaper option for brekky



My mates brand new apartment, would love to accommodate twenty fellow brewers for brekky, but Bitter Suite may have to do.


----------



## bowie in space (28/8/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza 
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ King Brown
12./ Doug
13./ Liam
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./ Aydos 
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)
18./ Maheel 2 sacks
19./ballantynebrew 
20./ Bowie


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/8/12)

11 sleeps.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/8/12)

Tipplers Tap open at 11am so that's perfect timing for us to finish breakfast at Bitter Suite then stroll up there. The internet tells me it's a 1.8km walk.


----------



## winkle (29/8/12)

Taxi!!


----------



## Batz (29/8/12)

Could this be a cheap option for lunch? I don't know if it's anywhere near one of our stops. Need one of you city slickers to check it out.
http://www.scoopon.com.au/deals/16632/cbd-...ewsbrisbanecity


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/8/12)

Allure is a little bit swanky, I'm not sure if they would take a group booking under the name of "homebrewers pub crawl".


----------



## Batz (29/8/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Allure is a little bit swanky, I'm not sure if they would take a group booking under the name of "homebrewers pub crawl".




*swanky*

Doesn't sound like a Kin Kin local at all, I guess they even expect shoes?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/8/12)

we might be better off grazing on something at tipplers, and then again at yardbird?


----------



## winkle (29/8/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> we might be better off grazing on something at tipplers, and then again at yardbird?



Since we'll have just eaten (or drunk) breakfast, I reckon we should be just drinking at Tipplers/Vroom and eat lunch at Yardbirds to prep for the (foodless) Scratch. 
_My 2 cents anyways_


----------



## Batz (29/8/12)

winkle said:


> Since we'll have just eaten (or drunk) breakfast, I reckon we should be just drinking at Tipplers/Vroom and eat lunch at Yardbirds to prep for the (foodless) Scratch.
> _My 2 cents anyways_




Is that where we had a few munchies last time ?


----------



## Batz (29/8/12)

Batz said:


> Things could be looking a bit shaky here for me, I'm waiting on a phone call after which we have to travel up to Bundy. The way it's looking I'll be off next Wednesday and not back before the weekend.
> Fingers crossed, otherwise I'll have a couple with Andrew and Kev.
> 
> batz




Put the old girl on the case and after a few phone calls she reckons it's sorted. :beer: :chug: :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (29/8/12)

Batz said:


> Is that where we had a few munchies last time ?


Yep


----------



## edschache (29/8/12)

Word on the street is tipplers will be open by the time (well date) this shenanigans kicks off so it should be a good option for the second stop.

Any chance we can get Kerbside to open up for us to break up the walk to Yardbird? I'm there on Wednesday and can ask but surely someone on here can pull a few strings?

Ed


----------



## Rowy (29/8/12)

I don't even pull myself these days let alone strings................


----------



## ash2 (29/8/12)

Rowy said:


> I don't even pull myself these days let alone strings................




As a newbie to this blog i would luv to go for a crawl with you boys


----------



## Batz (29/8/12)

ash2 said:


> As a newbie to this blog i would luv to go for a crawl with you boys




You will be most welcome, apologies for our behavior in advance.


----------



## edschache (29/8/12)

ash2 said:


> As a newbie to this blog i would luv to go for a crawl with you boys



With us or just Rowy given that you decided to chime in after his comment about pulling himself.... <_< 

Certainly worth joining us though - great way to get to know the faces behind the names and try some great beers.

Ed


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/8/12)

ash2 said:


> As a newbie to this blog i would luv to go for a crawl with you boys


The crawl is on Saturday 8th Sept (that's next weekend), starting at Bitter Suite - for breakfast.


----------



## Batz (29/8/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> The crawl is on Saturday 8th Sept (that's next weekend), starting at Bitter Suite - for breakfast.





> With us or just Rowy given that you decided to chime in after his comment about pulling himself....



he nomally starts that before breakfast


----------



## Smokomark (29/8/12)

ash2 said:


> As a newbie to this blog i would luv to go for a crawl with you boys




Well what's stopping you.

All are welcome,


----------



## dougsbrew (29/8/12)

8th of September 2012

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza 
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ King Brown
12./ Doug
13./ Liam
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./ Aydos 
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)
18./ Maheel 2 sacks
19./ballantynebrew 
20./ Bowie 
21./ The Greenhorn - 'new guy ash'


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/8/12)

8th of September 2012

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza 
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ Doug
12./ Liam + Simmo (non brewer)
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./ Aydos 
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)
18./ Maheel 2 sacks
19./ballantynebrew 
20./ Bowie 
21./ The Greenhorn - 'new guy ash'


----------



## Rowy (29/8/12)

I'll call Bitter Suite tomorrow and tell them to get some extra eggs in.


----------



## Batz (29/8/12)

Rowy said:


> I'll call Bitter Suite tomorrow and tell them to get some extra eggs in.




They better be free range organic eggs!


----------



## paulhill (29/8/12)

ok boys id love to join in on this nightmare adventure 

sign me up


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/8/12)

paulhill said:


> ok boys id love to join in on this nightmare adventure
> 
> sign me up



8th of September 2012

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza 
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ Doug
12./ Liam + Simmo (non brewer)
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./ Aydos 
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)
18./ Maheel 2 sacks
19./ballantynebrew 
20./ Bowie 
21./ The Greenhorn - 'new guy ash'
22./ Paulhill


----------



## winkle (31/8/12)

8th of September 2012

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle + Andrew + Rosco-the-short (non brewers)
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ Doug
12./ Liam + Simmo (non brewer)
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./ Aydos
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)
18./ Maheel 2 sacks
19./ballantynebrew
20./ Bowie
21./ The Greenhorn - 'new guy ash'
22./ Paulhill


----------



## sean83 (31/8/12)

Hi All,

Wouldn't mind coming along for a few drinks as well, Count me in. Should I update the list and what not?

Cheers Sean

8th of September 2012

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle + Andrew + Rosco-the-short (non brewers)
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ Doug
12./ Liam + Simmo (non brewer)
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./ Aydos
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)
18./ Maheel 2 sacks
19./ballantynebrew
20./ Bowie
21./ The Greenhorn - 'new guy ash'
22./ Paulhill
23./ Sean83


----------



## Batz (31/8/12)

Quite a line up of us now, perhaps someone should warn Yardbirds we will be there for lunch. Last time we cleared them out of tucker :lol:


----------



## kezza (31/8/12)

And beer


----------



## Batz (31/8/12)

kezza said:


> And beer




We did that at the Vroom I think.


----------



## Aydos (1/9/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle + Andrew + Rosco-the-short (non brewers)
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ Doug
12./ Liam + Simmo (non brewer)
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./ 
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)
18./ Maheel 2 sacks
19./ballantynebrew
20./ Bowie
21./ The Greenhorn - 'new guy ash'
22./ Paulhill
23./ Sean83

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it now as I have surgery done on my sinus and having all 4 wisdom teeth out on Wed. :angry: I was really pumped to go ob this pub crawl, I will have to make it to the next one though. :beer:

I hope you guys have a great night!


----------



## winkle (1/9/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle + Andrew (non brewer)
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ Doug
12./ Liam + Simmo (non brewer)
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)
18./ Maheel 2 sacks
19./ballantynebrew
20./ Bowie
21./ The Greenhorn - 'new guy ash'
22./ Paulhill
23./ Sean83


----------



## sean83 (1/9/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle + Andrew (non brewer)
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ Doug
12./ Liam + Simmo (non brewer)
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)
18./ Maheel 2 sacks
19./ballantynebrew
20./ Bowie
21./ The Greenhorn - 'new guy ash'
22./ Paulhill
23./ Sean83 + Dan

Just a mate that is planning on tagging along


----------



## Ross (1/9/12)

I may be a no show on the Saturday.... 
I'll be at the official Tipplers opening the night before & even with best intentions may get a little messed up. :icon_drunk: 

We'll see how we go...

Cheers Ross


----------



## clarkey7 (1/9/12)

Ross said:


> I may be a no show on the Saturday....
> I'll be at the official Tipplers opening the night before & even with best intentions may get a little messed up. :icon_drunk:
> 
> We'll see how we go...
> ...


That's what happened to me last time.....Many Barleywines at Scratch the night before the pub crawl......The Temptress on handpump and Hop Hog at Bitter Suite at 10am did fix me up quite quickly though :lol: ...big day


----------



## winkle (2/9/12)

Ross said:


> I may be a no show on the Saturday....
> I'll be at the official Tipplers opening the night before & even with best intentions may get a little messed up. :icon_drunk:
> 
> We'll see how we go...
> ...



Surely you'll be there in an official capacity and therefore be on your best behaviour  
_
(its possible that judging all those stouts may have left me less than sober and resulted in me talking utter bollox)_


----------



## Batz (2/9/12)

Ross said:


> I may be a no show on the Saturday....
> I'll be at the official Tipplers opening the night before & even with best intentions may get a little messed up. :icon_drunk:
> 
> We'll see how we go...
> ...




Come on now don't be a namby pamby, girls blouse, la la boy, tea cosy, pansy, nancy boy, Ross.

What would the other retailers say?


----------



## winkle (3/9/12)

As far as I know the crawl is a 'progressive dinner', -

Bitter Suite - 10am breakfast 
Tipplers Tap - morning tea and scones
Vroom - brunch
Yardbirds - lunch proper
The Scratch - cheese platter
The Burrow - afternoon tea and pizzas
Archive - appertisers
The Brewhouse - first course
The German Club - pork hock, mash and sauerkraut washed down with Vitus

Do all these places know we are coming? I'm sure to end up at the Scratch midweek and will let them know/remind them then.


----------



## Batz (3/9/12)

> Tipplers Tap - morning tea and scones



Oh sure.


----------



## Rowy (3/9/12)

I'll mkae the approriate notifications tomorrow.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/9/12)

winkle said:


> As far as I know the crawl is a 'progressive dinner', -
> 
> Bitter Suite - 10am breakfast
> Tipplers Tap - morning tea and scones
> ...


Last time we aimed for 9:30am at Bitter Suite - this was good as it gave us a chance to order breakfast before lining up for beers at 10:00am on the dot.


----------



## Batz (4/9/12)

winkle said:


> As far as I know the crawl is a 'progressive dinner', -
> 
> Bitter Suite - 10am breakfast
> Tipplers Tap - morning tea and scones
> ...




A bit of tucker along the way is a very good idea  And that all sounds good.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/9/12)

"Our Dark Secret" will be on tap at Scratch.

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2012/09/crafty...n+Brews+News%29


----------



## winkle (4/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> "Our Dark Secret" will be on tap at Scratch.
> 
> http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2012/09/crafty...n+Brews+News%29



Sssshhhh! don't tell everybody!


----------



## Rowy (4/9/12)

Got onto Bitter Suiite today and they are expecting us for 9.30am. They are to set us up same as last time. Yardbird is expecting us about 1ish and said they would put some snacks on if we ordered some pizzas. Didn't see a problem with this. We could do what we did last time and throw in 5 bucks each and from memory they looked after us.

Ross is going to inform Tipplers on Friday night that we will be infesting their establishment as well.

Scratch know that we will be there about 3ish.


----------



## Aydos (4/9/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle + Andrew (non brewer)
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ Doug
12./ Liam + Simmo (non brewer)
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./ Aydos
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)
18./ Maheel 2 sacks
19./ballantynebrew
20./ Bowie
21./ The Greenhorn - 'new guy ash'
22./ Paulhill
23./ Sean83 + Dan

Im back on, my surgery has been post-poned to next Wed so i will be there this weekend Woo Hoo :super: 
I look forward to seeing you guys at bitter suite!


----------



## edschache (4/9/12)

Rowy said:


> Ross is going to inform Tipplers on Friday night that we will be infesting their establishment as well.



Tipplers are already aware.... also is it bad that I've been there 4 times already?


----------



## NickB (4/9/12)

Quite. No, scratch that. Really.










h34r:


----------



## Rowy (4/9/12)

For all the boys on the Cleveland line I'll work out a train to get us to Brunswick St in time anbd then a bus. Probably last carriage as usual where all the bad girls are!


----------



## NickB (4/9/12)

Not even the quiet carriage anymore..... You're getting noisy in your old age Ray.....


----------



## Rowy (4/9/12)

Gotta look after you young blokes. The only reason Winkle and myself are going on this thing is to make sure you young fellas don't besmirch the AHB name


----------



## Smokomark (4/9/12)

Sounds good Rowy.
Only 4 sleeps to go


----------



## Rowy (4/9/12)

I'll see you Saturday morning mate.............must be my shout first up I suppose.................no beers over 9% before 10.30am though


----------



## Smokomark (4/9/12)

Rowy said:


> I'll see you Saturday morning mate.............must be my shout first up I suppose.................no beers over 9% before 10.30am though




I suppose one lite beer to get started won't kill us


----------



## winkle (5/9/12)

Does Bitter Suite stock "Hair of the Dog"?
Edit: Adam


----------



## Rowy (5/9/12)

I've noticed that PocketBeers and Bconnery do not appear on the list....................I shall PM <_<


----------



## Batz (5/9/12)

Rowy said:


> I've noticed that PocketBeers and Bconnery do not appear on the list....................I shall PM <_<




I've found a visit with a short piece of scaff tube normally does the trick.


----------



## Rowy (5/9/12)

Batz said:


> I've found a visit with a short piece of scaff tube normally does the trick.




Already on to it Batz..............have the alibi and everything worked out.


----------



## winkle (5/9/12)

I think PB is in the naughty corner in the dog's house  . 
(or trying to avoid it)


----------



## Rowy (5/9/12)

I hope you've packed your spare liver Perry......................A certain sponsor of this site has been trying to tempt me to the Tipplers opening on Friday night but I have remained strong...................that function plus the crawl could only end in either the emergency room or the family court...............or both <_<


----------



## Batz (5/9/12)

winkle said:


> I think PB is in the naughty corner in the dog's house  .
> (or trying to avoid it)




There's nothing like a Brissy Spring Pub Crawl to fix that!


----------



## ash2 (5/9/12)

No 21 Greenhorn new guy Ash now NO GO,have to work boys sorry 1 of my staff has been given 1 month of by his doc stress leave.{give me a f***en break}


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (5/9/12)

Boys my liver is fairly shot after a week of brewing at Holgate, plus I have work commitments on that night, it's not looking good...


----------



## Rowy (5/9/12)

Bah! Work shmirk...................


----------



## winkle (5/9/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Boys my liver is fairly shot after a week of brewing at Holgate, plus I have work commitments on that night, it's not looking good...



Pull up the pants mate, it's only a little pubcrawl h34r: 
PS: it was supposed to be brewing - not drinking


----------



## bradsbrew (5/9/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Boys my liver is fairly shot after a week of brewing at Holgate, plus I have work commitments on that night, it's not looking good...




Had to throw the whole Holgate thing in didn't ya Dan. You lucky, lucky bastard.


----------



## Batz (5/9/12)

Sorry one of my chickens has a headache so maybe a no go.

Have a good one guys


----------



## Batz (5/9/12)

OK chicken now minus a head and headache fixed.

I'm in :icon_chickcheers: 

Now stop it you pikers.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/9/12)

Just chuck a sickie Dan


----------



## ballantynebrew (5/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Just chuck a sickie Dan






Everyone better have their best drinking shoes on - Btw any particular theme shirt wise this time around?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/9/12)

yeah we're all wearing mu-mu's


----------



## ballantynebrew (5/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> yeah we're all wearing mu-mu's


----------



## winkle (5/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> yeah we're all wearing mu-mu's



I guess thats better than chaps in chaps :unsure: 

View attachment 56950


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/9/12)

Does the German club have fox sports? I might have to nestle in at the brewhouse to watch the rugby union.


----------



## Batz (6/9/12)

OK keen azz about this, and I'll have a full pocket of Batz Brewery stickers for the day! :lol: 





Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy.


----------



## sim (6/9/12)

Does anyone know whether Green Beacon will be open for saturday? Their website has no open date...

Not that we're short on establishments to up-end politely enjoy.


----------



## winkle (6/9/12)

sim said:


> Does anyone know whether Green Beacon will be open for saturday? Their website has no open date...
> 
> Not that we're short on establishments to up-end politely enjoy.



It'll be awhile yet mate, the plant is not installed.


----------



## sim (6/9/12)

winkle said:


> It'll be awhile yet mate, the plant is not installed.




hah, well they fooled me <_<


----------



## winkle (6/9/12)

sim said:


> hah, well they fooled me <_<



Just 'cause the brewhouse is not up & running doesn't mean that they aren't producing beer elsewhere (thats my assumption anyways). I foresee many drunken bus trips home from that area once they are open :blink:

Edit: just looked at the webpages' menu - bugs, oysters, redclaw, and mussels steamed in beer! man, open soon!


----------



## mccuaigm (6/9/12)

Batz said:


> OK keen azz about this, and I'll have a full pocket of Batz Brewery stickers for the day! :lol:



I need some new Batz stickers.... Shame I can't make it to get some off you mate.

Unless you can leave some somewhere for me, our office is in Woolloongabba not sure if we can work something there


Sounds like a cracker too guys, anyone wants to come help me packing to move house instead is welcome


----------



## Batz (6/9/12)

goldy said:


> I need some new Batz stickers.... Shame I can't make it to get some off you mate.
> 
> Unless you can leave some somewhere for me




Who can I give them too? Surely someone can pass them on.

Or post me a SSAE and I'll send you some.


----------



## mccuaigm (6/9/12)

Batz said:


> Who can I give them too? Surely someone can pass them on.
> 
> Or post me a SSAE and I'll send you some.



Yeah, might go the SSAE option to be safe.

I love when we go to the German Club for a few at work & see yours & Pete's stickers near the bistro, my workmates don't really get it though


----------



## edschache (6/9/12)

Re: Green Beacon



winkle said:


> Just 'cause the brewhouse is not up & running doesn't mean that they aren't producing beer elsewhere (thats my assumption anyways). I foresee many drunken bus trips home from that area once they are open :blink:
> 
> Edit: just looked at the webpages' menu - bugs, oysters, redclaw, and mussels steamed in beer! man, open soon!



I walked past yesterday morning and it's an empty warehouse with a few besa block walls in it - so I wouldn't have it on the list for Sat.

I was going to take a photo but there were tradies who didn't look happy so I didn't chance it.

Ed


----------



## Smokomark (6/9/12)

For those on the Cleveland line the plan is for the 7.51am ex Cleveland. Arrives Fortitude Valley 8.59am. Last carriage.
See you there.

Mark


----------



## Batz (7/9/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle + Andrew (non brewer)
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ Doug
12./ Liam + Simmo (non brewer)
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./ Aydos
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)
18./ Maheel 2 sacks
19./ballantynebrew
20./ Bowie
21./ The Greenhorn - 'new guy ash'
22./ Paulhill
23./ Sean83 + Dan


Not long now :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Rowy (7/9/12)

I'll bring the Nikko and labels so we can put names to faces.


----------



## kempy (7/9/12)

winkle said:


> As far as I know the crawl is a 'progressive dinner', -
> 
> Bitter Suite - 10am breakfast
> Tipplers Tap - morning tea and scones
> ...



What time do you think you will end up at Archive, I can set aside an area for you guys and make sure the Billy B's are fully stocked


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/9/12)

Maybe 5-6ish but anything could happen - last time not many of made it further than the scratch.. :icon_drunk: :icon_vomit:


----------



## kempy (7/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Maybe 5-6ish but anything could happen - last time not many of made it further than the scratch.. :icon_drunk: :icon_vomit:



Yeah i seem to remember a very "confused" dan calling me to say he wouldnt make it.

Will set aside an area for those who make it that far


----------



## winkle (7/9/12)

kempy said:


> What time do you think you will end up at Archive, I can set aside an area for you guys and make sure the Billy B's are fully stocked



View attachment 56987

Warning! Danger! Will Robertson!

Ahem, yes, we should be slinking in around dark o'clock (5/6-ish), hopefully less retarded than last time :unsure:


----------



## chunckious (7/9/12)

Billy B's are fully stocked?


----------



## dougsbrew (7/9/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle + Andrew (non brewer)
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ Doug - scratched - out with flu damn it. ):
12./ Liam + Simmo (non brewer)
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./ Aydos
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)
18./ Maheel 2 sacks
19./ballantynebrew
20./ Bowie
21./ The Greenhorn - 'new guy ash'
22./ Paulhill
23./ Sean83 + Dan

sorry guys out with the flu, self medicating with a glass of port atm. 
time to pull on my big girly pants.


----------



## Smokomark (7/9/12)

Final pre-crawl liver conditioning session underway.


----------



## NickB (7/9/12)

1./ Rowy
2./ Winkle + Andrew (non brewer)
3./ Batz
4./ NickB
5./ Wallace
6./ Ross
7./ Smokomark
8./ kezza
9./ Lex
10./ Ed
11./ Doug - scratched - out with flu damn it. ):
12./ Liam + Simmo (non brewer)
14./ Guy (Tentative, gotta bribe SWMBO into a pass)
15./ sim
16./ Aydos
17./ Roguenorman (the red headed step child at the case swap at winkles)
18./ Maheel 2 sacks
19./ballantynebrew
20./ Bowie
21./ The Greenhorn - 'new guy ash'
22./ Paulhill
23./ Sean83 + Dan

Sadly, looks like my week of being sick is not even close to being over... I'm out by the looks of it guys - commence the name calling....


----------



## winkle (7/9/12)

NickB said:


> 1./ Rowy
> 2./ Winkle + Andrew (non brewer)
> 3./ Batz
> 4./ NickB
> ...



View attachment 56997


----------



## scottc1178 (7/9/12)

I was really hoping to be a late addition to this fine and majestic journey, but I've also been sick as a dog all week, and therefor nowhere near piss-fit enough to cope with a pub crawl, gutted... absolutely gutted...

however I am going to sneak down to the opening of tipplers this afternoon for a few medicinal ales. hope to see some of u guys there!

when is the next crawl?? I'll clear my diary for a week either side!


----------



## Batz (7/9/12)

NickB said:


> Sadly, looks like my week of being sick is not even close to being over... I'm out by the looks of it guys - commence the name calling....



Really sorry to hear that Nick, I know you and you must be really crook to not make it. Hope you get better soon mate, and I'll have a couple for you.

You know I have to post this though?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.




Now stop it you tea cosy! Get yourself to this crawl or else! 

batz


----------



## Florian (7/9/12)

NickB said:


> Sadly, looks like my week of being sick is not even close to being over... I'm out by the looks of it guys - commence the name calling....



Are you saving yourself for next Saturday?


----------



## NickB (7/9/12)

We shall see Florian.... I'm 50/50 as to wether I can make that, and even then SWMBO will be in tow (designated driver at least!).....

Notice you're not on the list for tomorrow...


----------



## winkle (7/9/12)

Expect to recieve a white (soft) feather toilet roll in the post gentlemen  
I believe that I will be there next week Florian - I'd better get tickets I guess.


----------



## NickB (7/9/12)

Me too... Just trying to remember if the $30 for the 'dinner' actually includes dinner.... Thought it was a cheese platter and a meal, plus the BABBs keg on for free to members, but can't find confirmation anywhere.... Anyone help...???


----------



## RdeVjun (7/9/12)

NickB said:


> Me too... Just trying to remember if the $30 for the 'dinner' actually includes dinner.... Thought it was a cheese platter and a meal, plus the BABBs keg on for free to members, but can't find confirmation anywhere.... Anyone help...???


C'mon Nick- does it matter??!! Just be there to collect all your silverware enjoy a fabulous beery night! 
Pretty sure the dinner isn't an added extra, so we should be right for a feed.


----------



## NickB (7/9/12)

OK cool...

As for the 'silverware'... with only 5 entries, I'm not liking my chances!!


----------



## winkle (7/9/12)

NickB said:


> Me too... Just trying to remember if the $30 for the 'dinner' actually includes dinner.... Thought it was a cheese platter and a meal, plus the BABBs keg on for free to members, but can't find confirmation anywhere.... Anyone help...???



That sounds right Nick.


----------



## Florian (7/9/12)

Designated driver? Why? 
Just hop on the BABBs bus at a pick up point close to you and let her drink a few glasses of wine.
Meal is included in your entry, and Ross' keg is for everyone, not only us BABBsers.

My dad is coming over from Germany next week so I'll be dragging him along, too. Wife and kids stay home, though.

Cool, so Perry and Ralph in as well.


----------



## NickB (7/9/12)

You try and make her drink anything but coke or water.... 

And she doesn't want to be on a bus with 'drunks'. Hey, we resemble that remark!


----------



## winkle (7/9/12)

NickB said:


> You try and make her drink anything but coke or water....
> 
> And she doesn't want to be on a bus with 'drunks'. Hey, we resemble that remark!


vengabus, I'll bring the boombox (snigger)


----------



## Rowy (7/9/12)

mumuuuble...................faaark.............get roiuted...........................what duck..................it consented..................early start..............winkle is the bloke you should be lookinf for..............


----------



## NickB (7/9/12)

You out then Rowy


----------



## Rowy (7/9/12)

NickB said:


> You out then Rowy



No my cocks still hard..............how's yours?


----------



## NickB (7/9/12)

Wrong website mate....

No Brazilian Tranny Fart Porn here....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/9/12)

I have a few non-brewers who may have invited themselves along, they will make up the numbers.


----------



## GuyQLD (8/9/12)

Bad news - gotta pull out at the last minute. SWMBO has organised my life again and I'm headed to Warwick instead. Only benefit is I'm getting a fermenting fridge out of the deal so I guess that's a win.


----------



## Rowy (8/9/12)

No more sleeps! It's on :chug:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/9/12)

What am I going to DO for the next three hours


----------



## winkle (8/9/12)

GuyQLD said:


> Bad news - gotta pull out at the last minute. SWMBO has organised my life again and I'm headed to Warwick instead. Only benefit is I'm getting a fermenting fridge out of the deal so I guess that's a win.



Win, win, just do a pubcrawl of Warwicks finest beer venues instead  









h34r:


----------



## Rowy (8/9/12)

What should we start with Perry?


----------



## Batz (8/9/12)

Leaving home now, see you in a couple of hours Perry


----------



## Smokomark (8/9/12)

Time to put on my drinking shoes


----------



## winkle (8/9/12)

Definately coffee, getting the beer engine working last night was a bad idea.



And a pint.


----------



## Rowy (8/9/12)

Yes I know what you mean. I thought I'd just try a pint of my new wheat creation and...........................well you know how it would have gone from there :wacko:


----------



## Florian (8/9/12)

What are all you guys doing up so early? You are starting to crawl at 9:30, what's the point in getting up at 6? 

Anyway, have fun, hope you're Not falling asleep at the scratch (again?).


----------



## winkle (8/9/12)

Florian said:


> What are all you guys doing up so early? You are starting to crawl at 9:30, what's the point in getting up at 6?
> 
> Anyway, have fun, hope you're Not falling asleep at the scratch (again?).



At least we'll get there


----------



## Aydos (8/9/12)

See you guys soon!


----------



## clarkey7 (8/9/12)

Have a great day boys.......


----------



## NickB (8/9/12)

Have fun guys... I'll be here most likely not drinking (might sneak one in)....

We want pics!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (8/9/12)

Well the crowd will know by now im not gonna be there today. ****! Completely slipped my mind and now i have 3 kids to tend to.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/9/12)

Good on ya


----------



## NickB (8/9/12)

Pics or it isn't happening


----------



## Aydos (8/9/12)

Just some progressive photos!


----------



## Florian (8/9/12)

Good to see BribieG is on board as well!


----------



## Aydos (8/9/12)




----------



## Aydos (8/9/12)




----------



## NickB (8/9/12)

Thanks guys, I feel so special now!


----------



## Florian (8/9/12)

Wow, Mark's already passed out on the floor? That's early, someone better put him in a cab! 

And stop putting wrong name tags on him, poor guy is buggered and can't defend himself, it's a bit unfair, don't you think?


----------



## Aydos (8/9/12)




----------



## Aydos (8/9/12)




----------



## Aydos (8/9/12)

Before:




After:


----------



## Aydos (8/9/12)




----------



## Aydos (8/9/12)




----------



## Aydos (8/9/12)




----------



## Aydos (8/9/12)




----------



## Ross (8/9/12)

PRICKs!!!! I'm still working


----------



## NickB (8/9/12)

You should run the coppers Ross, drunk people in public right there...







That being said, I'll have 25x FWKs thanks


----------



## NickB (8/9/12)

And you're all pricks... BUT - drinking a 7.5% IIPA with about 400g of hops whilst brewing a double batch of NZ Wheat and a Partityle of Dark English Sumfink Ale while watching the footy finals....


----------



## Maheel (8/9/12)

Lol ....blinder


----------



## NickB (8/9/12)




----------



## Aydos (8/9/12)

5


----------



## kezza (8/9/12)

Dam hour wait for a pork knuckle







Eisbock here we come


----------



## kezza (8/9/12)

ROWY AND SMOKOMARK WHERE ARE YOU WE ARE WAITING


----------



## NickB (8/9/12)

Bet they're either passed out, or sucking each other off...


----------



## Florian (8/9/12)

Either option would suit judging by the last pic...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/9/12)

Still pissed


----------



## Maheel (9/9/12)

I'm glad i went when i did....

I passed out on the couch about 10 mins after getting home.


----------



## winkle (9/9/12)

After getting the heave/ho from Archive we went home to have a few quiet 9.5% IPA/Triples until about 2am 'pissed and causing a disturbance' my arse. All Batz's fault anyway, bloody trouble maker.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (9/9/12)

A good night was had by all I take it?

Did anyone find Rowy and SmokoMark??


----------



## winkle (9/9/12)

aydos said:


> 5



Where did you guys get the Wombil mannequin? I could use one of them to scare off the crows.


----------



## Rowy (9/9/12)

A fine day had by all......................must say I'm a little dusty today though :icon_vomit:


----------



## winkle (9/9/12)

Man up Rowy!
Time for a few quiet Belgians with a side order of football


----------



## Rowy (9/9/12)

I'll be watching the footy but will pass on the Belgians thanks Perry.


----------



## wombil (9/9/12)

winkle said:


> Where did you guys get the Wombil mannequin? I could use one of them to scare off the crows.



It works so well the crows bought back the corn they stole last year.


----------



## sim (9/9/12)

A great day. Got home and did this:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/9/12)

bahaha.


----------



## winkle (9/9/12)

:lol:


----------



## Aydos (9/9/12)

I had a great night out, definitely left well and truly on the drunk side of things! ;-)


----------



## bowie in space (9/9/12)

Great to meet you guys! Had to bale early and cook a BBQ for a bunch of hungry footy watching pissheads. Kept drinking though and went out in the Valley last night (bad move). Stumbling back to my place in New Farm last night around 1am, I passed Bitter Suite along the way and vaguely remembered being there about 15 hours earlier!

Definately won't double book myeslf for the next one.

Cheers,
Bowie


----------



## Batz (9/9/12)

View attachment 57040


The Bitter Suite

View attachment 57041


View attachment 57042


----------



## ash2 (9/9/12)

Are you boys going to post a list of pubs you conqured. :chug: :beer:


----------



## Batz (9/9/12)

The Bitter Suite










Look a bit harder, it's there!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/9/12)

Bitter suite, tipplers tap, yard bird, scratch, archive, brewhouse, German club, back to brewhouse, bengal kitchen Indian restaurant haha.


----------



## ballantynebrew (9/9/12)

sim said:


> A great day. Got home and did this:




sim got home in the dark.baha


----------



## Batz (9/9/12)

Thanks for a great day guys, yes the beer was good, the venues where good as well but your company made it what it was, cheers.


Oh and thanks again Perry and Anna for putting up with me and Julie, your champions! :beer: 

Batz


----------



## winkle (9/9/12)

Found a few from Tipples Nipples Tipplers Tap



Rowy and co.


just before Ed produced the big beers



Unfortunately Bradsbrew has moderated the thread and deleted all the peep show pictures


----------



## Batz (9/9/12)

Then there was the Archive.


----------



## TidalPete (9/9/12)

What happened to FORMER posts 241 - 243 Batz ----- WANKER! :lol: :lol: 

Especially -----


> * "I will follow EVERY click that he makes"*


to other mods at a certain pissup. <_< <_<


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (9/9/12)

I have some leaked photos of the afternoon that day:








Oh, and....








and here poor old NickB, Ross and myself thought this was all about drinking some beer and having a great day........ h34r: 

P.S. Ross.. Put me down for 5 FWK's.

Normally i'd do something like send a link to the porkspin site like:

bankdetails / creditcard number

but i wont.

PM me if theres any dramas with the delivery...... :icon_cheers: 


How many of you did the hover???


----------



## dougsbrew (9/9/12)

TidalPete said:


> What happened to FORMER posts 241 - 243 Batz ----- WANKER! :lol: :lol:




i think it was the gay bike riding scene in batz link. :lol:


----------



## Batz (9/9/12)

TidalPete said:


> What happened to FORMER posts 241 - 243 Batz ----- WANKER! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Especially -----
> to other mods at a certain pissup. <_< <_<




I deleted them Pete, I thought they were not adding anything positve to this post.


----------



## Batz (9/9/12)

dougsbrew said:


> i think it was the gay bike riding scene in batz link. :lol:




Surely not, that was my favorite!


----------



## dougsbrew (9/9/12)

And Wallace, Lewis Hamilton and Michael schumacher aint that young anymore. get over it..hehe 

edit - schumacher spelling :lol:


----------



## TidalPete (9/9/12)

> I deleted them Pete, I thought they were not adding anything positve to this post.


Certainly not creditable to you mate!


dougsbrew
I can understand your keeping on his good side him being a moderator & all hey! You could be next if you get out of line?

Who cares!! Little Frog\Big Pond! :lol: :lol:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (9/9/12)

Big pond.... Isn't that a telstra product..... h34r:


----------



## Batz (9/9/12)

TidalPete said:


> Certainly not creditable to you mate!
> 
> 
> dougsbrew
> ...



I will have the posts returned then. I hope your happy with that.

Sorry *friend* .

That's enough of this Pete, you want to tell me something PM me.

Cheers
batz


----------



## TidalPete (9/9/12)

Hey Wallace,
If you can't trust a moderator on this forum then who CAN you trust??????
Over & out. :beer:


----------



## dougsbrew (9/9/12)

Wallace your 2 boys - current race placings - hamilton first place, schumacher 5th. 
oh and what about that new carlton draught ad. :icon_vomit: 
apparently carlton draught is made from beer ... umm .. lame.. 

edit - :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Batz (9/9/12)




----------



## Batz (9/9/12)

> TidalPete
> Along with a lot of other AHB threads I've never looked at this one before as I (And possibly others outside of the Brissy area) have no way of attending other than spending big bucks on an overnight stay at a motel, etc.
> Another reason for my disinterest is
> QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Batz (9/9/12)

> QUOTE Batz
> 
> "I will follow EVERY click that he makes"
> 
> ...


----------



## Batz (9/9/12)

> QUOTE (Tidalpete @ Sep 9 2012, 07:49 PM)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## edschache (10/9/12)

photos


----------



## edschache (10/9/12)

more photos


----------



## edschache (10/9/12)

and some more


----------



## edschache (10/9/12)

second last lot


----------



## edschache (10/9/12)

last couple






if anyone wants higher res or originals lmk. I've got a few more from the day but these are the better ones

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## ballantynebrew (13/9/12)

more fine moments.....


----------



## ballantynebrew (13/9/12)

pontificating....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/9/12)

Haha you fucker. 


Bacchus smokey maple thingamajig





Lk





Aydos demonstrating the merits of being a bipedal mammal


----------



## ballantynebrew (13/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Haha you fucker.
> 
> 
> Bacchus smokey maple thingamajig
> ...



Bahaha holy shit -


----------

